# 2009 jetta 2.5l custom intake help



## 1.8terminator (Mar 24, 2011)

So I installed a custom built intake (picture below)on my car using a 40$ universal pipe from autozone my only challenge was attaching the two "suspected" emissions tubes below the throttle body, i had the little tube attached rite off and i had read online somewhere that the larger one was neutral so i capped it off with a breather the next day it threw a secondary air system bank 2 ECL code at me so assuming it was the tube i capped off with a breather, so i attached it to the pipe cleared the code.... and then the next day it was back I got them connected to the new pipe but my ECL is going off with a secondary air system bank 2, I thought I had it figured out my next question is I know this has a map sensor not a Maf but where is the map located? If anyone could throw me some advice or anything it'd be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

I believe the MAP is somewhere within the intake manifold, after the throttle body. I just left those 2 hoses open to air...:screwy:


----------



## 1.8terminator (Mar 24, 2011)

Did you have a cel?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

1.8terminator said:


> Did you have a cel?


 Me? No. Car has always run great, it has been 15k miles like that


----------



## 1.8terminator (Mar 24, 2011)

Must be one of those tubes has a crack or something? So weird


----------



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

i am planning something similar, so i hope u find the issue so i dont run into the same problem. :beer:


----------



## 1.8terminator (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm hoping its cracked piping or a bad vac seal, that way I can just replace that rigid tube **** with some flexible stuff Haha ill let you know what I find out.:banghead:


----------



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

what did this setup end up costing you anyway?


----------



## 1.8terminator (Mar 24, 2011)

about 40$ i had most of the stuff already, i can get you a parts list but itll have to wait till i get home pretty easy really do you have an 09 or newer?


----------



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yea mines 09. Im thinking of going with straight tube from the throttle body into a filtered Heineken keg. :beer:


----------



## 1.8terminator (Mar 24, 2011)

phukenvr6 said:


> Yea mines 09. Im thinking of going with straight tube from the throttle body into a filtered Heineken keg. :beer:


:beer::thumbup: right on haha id try capping off the tubes with filters and lemme know what happens.


----------



## vince3757 (Sep 27, 2010)

My custom intake did the same thing when I put it on with both hoses attached to it. I just disconnected the battery for 20mins to reset the computer, then the car sort of got used to the new intake from that and I've never had a code since for 20000 miles at least 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dubbers29 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Vacuum Hoses*



1.8terminator said:


> ... so i attached it to the pipe cleared the code.... and then the next day it was back I got them connected to the new pipe...



How did you get the hoses attached?

Also I talked with a VW dealership about the vacuum lines. One is to maintain vacuum within the engine so that should remain on the intake hose and the other has to deal with a separate system that I cannot remember at the moment, but it's not as important to keep on the intake hose.

And the MAP sensor I believe is in the throttle body, also from the tech at VW.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

The MAP sensor is connected to the intake, it is for ease of explaining right below the tb.

Larger hose is for the SAI system. and the smaller one is connected to the PCV.


----------



## 1.8terminator (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm aware of where the sensor is and the larger of the two hoses is a secondary air bay vaccum and the small one is a random emmisions tube that doesn't matter I capped that one off and I'm working on modifying my silicone coupler to connect to the large one. My progress on it now is a lot different than this pic it looks like this now









Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

1.8terminator said:


> I'm aware of where the sensor is and the larger of the two hoses is a secondary air bay vaccum and the small one is a random emmisions tube that doesn't matter I capped that one off and I'm working on modifying my silicone coupler to connect to the large one. My progress on it now is a lot different than this pic it looks like this now
> 
> Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk 2


I was just answering the question since it wasnt in here, and its not on the tb like previously mentioned. 

The small one is not a random emissions hose. The larger hose is where your secondary air injection pump pulls air from the heat up your cat, so that would be more the "random emissions tube". The small tube is your pressure crank ventilation value and it helps to have a vaccum on this. This will just let oil evaporate into your engine bay. You can run it to a catch can or into the exhaust. Connecting it to the exhaust will still allow for vaccum on this hose.

I was just trying to help as thats what you asked for.


----------



## 1.8terminator (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes I'm sorry if I came off as a dick, this post was a long time ago I've learned a lot since then thank you for the thorough explanation though I'm running a 112 bend aluminum pipe with a weapon r head on it and I love the looks and sound.

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

all good
eace:


----------



## greekunit690 (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone got a parts list for this? Specifically the tube you attached the 2 pipes to? Tried modifying the stock tube but the bend is very close to the coupling leading me to believe i have a little air leak. Thanks! 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------

